# Wolfe Rubbed  Beer Can Chicken



## Puff1 (Sep 24, 2006)

One chicken rubbed with the original Wolfe Rub(From Myrtle, thanks bud!)
Basted in Canola oil to crisp up the skin as it cooked.
The sides were as follows. 
Broccoli salad(A summertime side, but it seems summer is now leaving)
Grilled garlic bread( minced garlic, lemon zest, evoo, fresh cracked pepper, kosher salt, a little butter, fresh flat leaf parsley, and a little mozzerella with sun-dried tomatoes and basil on top.













I hope everyone enjoys the pic's.
There not the best, it seems ever since our Southern vacation there is sand stuck in the wrong places( In the camera  )

Almost forgot.......Apple pie in the oven


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks like the poor little guy never had a chance..sniff sniff...but to look on the bright side..he looks purty dang tasty. Good job!

bigwheel


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 24, 2006)

The background in the 2 pics don't match.... did ya have a rain issue during the cook and have to move indoors?


----------



## Griff (Sep 24, 2006)

Those pics look great. The only complaint I would have is in the bird's choice of beer.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 24, 2006)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> The background in the 2 pics don't match.... did ya have a rain issue during the cook and have to move indoors?


Man you don't miss a trick  
The weather turned crappy about midway through the cook. I had to turn the cooker underneath the eaves of my garage.
Anyways.....what did you think?


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 24, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Those pics look great. The only complaint I would have is in the bird's choice of beer.
> 
> Griff


Naw thats a great beer to have the bird sit on. The one that goes in YOU should be better!  
Good looking grub Dude!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 24, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Those pics look great. The only complaint I would have is in the bird's choice of beer.
> 
> Griff



Ya don't drink BUG LITE up there in Alaska Griff???

What's the Eskimos choice of beer up there?

I know I went to Nova Scotia one time and they all drink WARM beer up there... they claim you can drink a lot more....cold beer gets you drunk too quick....  maybe they are good at "Q"..... they already know how to get a slowwwwwwww burn out of their beer.

OK , if you can drink more when it's warm.......is the BUZZ twice as strong once it kicks in????

I dunno, I still can't get past the second WARM one.


----------



## Finney (Sep 24, 2006)

Man Poof............. that looked great.  Your cooking dinner next time you show up to a comp we're at.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 24, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Smokey_Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looked like some DANG FINE chicken to me.......mouths watering!

GOOD JOB!

------------------------------------


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 24, 2006)

Puffy, that chicken is outrageous!!!!!  Man, that's gotta be one of the best beer butt chickens I've ever seen.  Then when I see the sliced pic's that proved it, that was definitely a very very moist chicken!!!  Great job brother!!


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 24, 2006)

Puff great looking bcc. Look like someone had some fun today. how about post the recipe for the broccoli salad?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 24, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Puff great looking bcc. Look like someone had some fun today. how about post the recipe for the broccoli salad?


What's up ML, long time no see!
Hope everything is good  
The recipe is in the sides section


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm great just been working a lot of hours. I had for this week 40 reg hour 55 overtime hour and its going to be that way for sometime tell we get done with the job.


----------



## Finney (Sep 24, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> I'm great just been working a lot of hours. I had for this week 40 reg hour 55 overtime hour and its going to be that way for sometime tell we get done with the job.


Just stay in contact buddy.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 24, 2006)

Good looking bird there Puffster. Don't let razz you on the beer....that can kind of looks familiar.


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 24, 2006)

That not a problem. I have to much fun and I learn to much from hear just been very busy and tired to do anything.    :x


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 24, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Missing Link said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Chris said!




Bruce........it is not your can


----------



## allie (Sep 24, 2006)

That chicken looks great!  Les was looking over my shoulder laughing at the beer can under the wing. LOL


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 24, 2006)

Puff,

The chicken looks great.

I do love BCC.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 24, 2006)

Puff, the chicken looked great! The beer is crap! The broccoli salad looked very interesting!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 24, 2006)

Puff, 

did you get a true reading with the probe stuck straight in the breast like that  ?

Were you in contact with the breast plate  ?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 24, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Puff,
> 
> did you get a true reading with the probe stuck straight in the breast like that  ?
> 
> Were you in contact with the breast plate  ?


Never touched the bone.
I moved it a time or two to make sure it was done


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 25, 2006)

nice bird you got there puff, looks juicy


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 25, 2006)

Now thats a "fowl" shot at a bird    Looks great Puff Man.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 25, 2006)

Chicken looks great Puff....the beer....I guess it might be good to cook with.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 25, 2006)

Awesome bird Puff !
I gotta do one of those again.


----------



## Finney (Sep 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The recipe is in the sides section


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 25, 2006)

What Chris said.


----------



## Finney (Sep 25, 2006)

http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... orum=bbq4u


----------

